

Alex Gaynor - Dive into Python 3 Review - twampss
http://alexgaynor.net/2010/jan/12/dive-python-3-review/

======
RyanMcGreal
One difference from _Dive into Python_ that jumped out at me is that the
original book generally started each chapter with a short working program and
then dissected that program to explain a given language feature (e.g.
operations, functions, string formatting, list comprehensions).

In contrast, DiP3 opens the first chapter with a working program that uses
several language features and then dissects those features over the next
several chapters. I'm not sure if that's a better approach. On the one hand,
by the end you're really intimately acquainted with the code. On the other
hand, there isn't the same sense of payoff at the end of each chapter.

